# Have a Blessed Puritan Christmas!



## BobVigneault (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey, this might be the perfect response for all you puritan scrooges and grinches.

As neo-puritans we know that a 'puritan christmas' is no christmas at all. So by wishing somebody a 'blessed puritan christmas' you will be true to your convictions. On the other hand, the non-precisionist will hear you expressing a 'sincere' christmas blessing in total ignorance of your true intent. The hearer will go away pleased and maybe even express the same sentiment toward YOU.

In the end you will have discharged your duty of suppressing the Christ-mass and fulfilled your duty of being neighborly to those who don't share your conviction.

So have a 'blessed puritan Christmas y'all. God bless us everyone.


----------



## CDM (Dec 22, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> Hey, this might be the perfect response for all you puritan scrooges and grinches.
> 
> As neo-puritans we know that a 'puritan christmas' is no christmas at all. So by wishing somebody a 'blessed puritan christmas' you will be true to your convictions. On the other hand, the non-precisionist will hear you expressing a 'sincere' christmas blessing in total ignorance of your true intent. The hearer will go away pleased and maybe even express the same sentiment toward YOU.
> 
> ...



Tsk tsk. Is your picking a fight "in the spirit" of your blessed and "most holy" of holidays?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 22, 2006)

After reading this I think I need to offer some more sacrifices to my tree and light some candles during the upcoming holy day on Monday.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> After reading this I think I need to offer some more sacrifices to my tree and light some candles during the upcoming holy day on Monday.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 22, 2006)

mangum said:


> Tsk tsk. Is your picking a fight "in the spirit" of your blessed and "most holy" of holidays?




I'm not picking a fight. I have the tree, my halls are decked, I've got Santa's, a nativity, angels heard on high, stockings hung with care, the whole festive kit and caboodle. I'm offering a suggestion to my brothers and sisters on the other side of the argument. I want to ease their tribulation and make tolerating this season as easy as falling off a yule log. So ho, ho, ho and merry christmas and peace on earth. I just want y'all to be happy. I'll even play my drum for you, barumppa-bum-bum.


----------



## Casey (Dec 22, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm not picking a fight. I have the tree, my halls are decked, I've got Santa's, a nativity, angels heard on high, stockings hung with care, the whole festive kit and caboodle. I'm offering a suggestion to my brothers and sisters on the other side of the argument. I want to ease their tribulation and make tolerating this season as easy as falling off a yule log. So ho, ho, ho and merry christmas and peace on earth. I just want y'all to be happy. I'll even play my drum for you, barumppa-bum-bum.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 22, 2006)

Have a blessed Sabbath's worship and rest.  Have a glass of nog for me.


----------



## believer (Dec 22, 2006)

*Merry Christmas!!*

 May God Richly Bless You All


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 22, 2006)

Bob, think you have a bit too much brandy in that eggnog of yours.

Have a Blessed Puritan Christmass...though I think yours will be quite un-puritanical.


----------



## bill c. (Dec 22, 2006)

A friend of mine asked me why the Reformed don't celebrate Christmas. I was unable to answer her except to cry out "No Popery". That didn't satisfy her. Could someone give me a web link or something that speaks about this?


----------



## CDM (Dec 22, 2006)

bill c. said:


> A friend of mine asked me why the Reformed don't celebrate Christmas. I was unable to answer her except to cry out "No Popery". That didn't satisfy her. Could someone give me a web link or something that speaks about this?



THE DIRECTORY FOR THE PUBLICK WORSHIP OF GOD. Specifically, _Concerning the Observation of Days of Publick Thanksgiving._ From the APPENDIX, _Touching Days and Places for Publick Worship_.

THERE is no day commanded in scripture to be kept holy under the gospel but the Lord's day, which is the Christian Sabbath. 

Festival days, vulgarly called Holy-days, having no warrant in the word of God, are not to be continued. 

Nevertheless, it is lawful and necessary, upon special emergent occasions, to separate a day or days for publick fasting or thanksgiving, as the several eminent and extraordinary dispensations of God's providence shall administer cause and opportunity to his people. 

As no place is capable of any holiness, under pretence of whatsoever dedication or consecration; so neither is it subject to such pollution by any superstition formerly used, and now laid aside, as may render it unlawful or inconvenient for Christians to meet together therein for the publick worship of God. And therefore we hold it requisite, that the places of publick assembling for worship among us should be continued and employed to that use.​


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2006)

bill c. said:


> A friend of mine asked me why the Reformed don't celebrate Christmas. I was unable to answer her except to cry out "No Popery". That didn't satisfy her. Could someone give me a web link or something that speaks about this?



This list of resources from a previous thread may be of interest:



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Joe,
> 
> There are a few materials worth reading below:
> 
> ...


----------



## caddy (Dec 22, 2006)

Spurgeon and Bradford can be pretty tough !


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 22, 2006)

13 QUESTIONS ABOUT CHRISTMASS:

http://www.radiomissions.org/sermons/xmas.html

I hesitated to post this link, but it asks some tough questions.


----------



## caddy (Dec 22, 2006)

Those are tough aren't they !? 


I'm just not seeing it: _Christmas a Demon Holiday_

 

Hard as I might try to read evil into the day and all its trappings, I just can't do it. It is times like this that I appreciate the Liberty we have in Christ to redeem the day by transforming it to the best that our hearts and minds will allow us, and with God's help of course, honor him in song, in thought, in word, in and with our families. I view this as even less a problem than Halloween, seeing that most of the trappings have a more holy, rather than evil flavor, whether in their origins and in how even pagans tend to see and reflect on the one true God in Christ during this time.

Sorry, that's the best this layman can muster up. IT "AINT" theologically deep and it may not be sound according to Spurgeon and Bradford, but there it is....



Blueridge reformer said:


> 13 QUESTIONS ABOUT CHRISTMASS:
> 
> http://www.radiomissions.org/sermons/xmas.html
> 
> I hesitated to post this link, but it asks some tough questions.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 22, 2006)

You`re a funny guy Bob.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 22, 2006)

Beware of sermons that ask thirteen questions. Thirteeen is the Devil's number my friends. It's a COMPROMISE! See my upcoming message called, "Fourteen Questions About Sermons That Ask Thirteen Questions".




Blueridge reformer said:


> 13 QUESTIONS ABOUT CHRISTMASS:
> 
> http://www.radiomissions.org/sermons/xmas.html
> 
> I hesitated to post this link, but it asks some tough questions.


----------



## Casey (Dec 22, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> Beware of sermons that ask thirteen questions. Thirteeen is the Devil's number my friends. It's a COMPROMISE! See my upcoming message called, "Fourteen Questions About Sermons That Ask Thirteen Questions".


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 22, 2006)

Bob,

You should be a stand up comic.


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 22, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> Hey, this might be the perfect response for all you puritan scrooges and grinches.
> 
> As neo-puritans we know that a 'puritan christmas' is no christmas at all. So by wishing somebody a 'blessed puritan christmas' you will be true to your convictions. On the other hand, the non-precisionist will hear you expressing a 'sincere' christmas blessing in total ignorance of your true intent. The hearer will go away pleased and maybe even express the same sentiment toward YOU.
> 
> ...






BobVigneault said:


> I'm not picking a fight. I have the tree, my halls are decked, I've got Santa's, a nativity, angels heard on high, stockings hung with care, the whole festive kit and caboodle. I'm offering a suggestion to my brothers and sisters on the other side of the argument. I want to ease their tribulation and make tolerating this season as easy as falling off a yule log. So ho, ho, ho and merry christmas and peace on earth. I just want y'all to be happy. I'll even play my drum for you, barumppa-bum-bum.



It doesn't seem like your trying to "ease tribulation" whatsoever. The brothers and sisters on the "other side of the argument" are attempting to please God.
Your comments incite tribulation, not ease it.


----------



## caddy (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh...my goodness !  



BobVigneault said:


> Beware of sermons that ask thirteen questions. Thirteeen is the Devil's number my friends. It's a COMPROMISE! See my upcoming message called, "Fourteen Questions About Sermons That Ask Thirteen Questions".


----------



## heartoflesh (Dec 22, 2006)

It would be interesting to know how many threads have been started on some peripheral subject that end up focusing on "Christmas: Celebrate or Don't Celebrate". 

It's always interesting to watch as the newcomers post their innocent questions, and the whole ball of wax just starts rolling again. 

Can't we be clear about it once and for all? No, I know we can't, but here's my thoughts:

There are two different things going on here. One is the church officially sanctioning a certain day and calling it a holy day, and placing a burden upon men's consciences to observe it in a particular fashion.

The other is a matter of individual conscience, as to whether or not to hang stockings, Rudolphs, trees, candy canes, etc, perhaps just for the secular aspect. Perhaps we give a nod the religious aspect as we freely and voluntarily remember a particular event. This we all do, I'm fairly certain all of us, when we make a wish and blow out candles on our own birthdays. Yes, a pagan practice to the core. But is it a sin? 

These are two distinctly different things, yet I constantly see people not making the distinction (or pretending not to make a distinction), and calling everything everyone does Popery-- and I really think just for the fun of it, might I add.

Well, hopefully I've stoked the fire for many threads to come!!


----------



## Peter (Dec 22, 2006)

That's a well tempered, ballanced approach Mr. Larson. Thank you. I'd add that the secular holiday approach, as propounded by most of its advocates, though closest to my own sympathies, can be verrrrry nauseating. "I'm keeping Christ out of Christmas. Its 'Xmas'. Rudolph, Santa, and Frosty."


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 23, 2006)

Rick Larson said:


> Yes, a pagan practice to the core. But is it a sin?



I think you answered your own question in the statement right before it.


----------



## heartoflesh (Dec 24, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> I think you answered your own question in the statement right before it.



But I was referring to the pagan practice of making a wish and blowing out candles on one's birthday.


----------



## JimJr (Dec 24, 2006)

If there's one thing I don't know if I'll ever understand, it's the unnecessary devisiveness these arguments bring. For whatever the origin of Christmas, it is today universally associated with the birth of Jesus. Romans 14 would argue that to celebrate or not is a matter of liberty. Scripture neither condones nor condemns the observation of Christ's birth. We are also instructed to do all to the glory of God. For me and my house, we wish you all a "Merry Christmas"! In order though to avoid being a stumbling block to those who in good conscience refrain from celebrating, we wish you a _really good day!!_


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 24, 2006)

JimJr said:


> If there's one thing I don't know if I'll ever understand, it's the unnecessary devisiveness these arguments bring. For whatever the origin of Christmas, it is today universally associated with the birth of Jesus. Romans 14 would argue that to celebrate or not is a matter of liberty. Scripture neither condones nor condemns the observation of Christ's birth. We are also instructed to do all to the glory of God. For me and my house, we wish you all a "Merry Christmas"! In order though to avoid being a stumbling block to those who in good conscience refrain from celebrating, we wish you a _really good day!!_


I'll try to have a good day; "I" have to cook the turkey. On the weak and strong see:
* Romans 14; the weak, the strong, and ... Christmas*
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=17428


----------



## rjlynam (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Bob ! It's been an absolute pleasure reading your well-balanced, witty posts this fall.

"Merry Christmas" to all those who observe it and to everyone, "Blessings in the name of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ".


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2006)

Rick, you've stoked the fire enough that I can feel the heat all the way over here. Now all we need is a bunch of people holding hands and singing Druidic songs around said fire, and the picture will be complete!  

Blessings to you all on this day. You have all been a great blessing to me and my family.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 24, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> "I" have to cook the turkey.



Be sure it's dead first. That really seems to help...


----------



## Richard King (Dec 25, 2006)

This will make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmm


http://www.desiringgod.org/Resource...1920_What_Would_Not_Be_If_Jesus_Had_Not_Been/


----------

